# Is the Majek RFL an unpopular boat these days?



## RAR (Jun 30, 2005)

Seems like all the new cat hulls are popular these days. I've never ridden in a Majek but have read a lot about them. I don't see too many Majeks in the LLM, even though there are 2 dealers in the Valley. Both dealers no longer stock them and will only special order. One told me they can't sell them on the showroom floor. I see more Shallow Sports and Dargels than anything else... I would love to have a new Shallow Sport 21' with a 175 Suzuki, but like many... I can't afford it. I'm looking at a Bahia, but once you start adding a few things like a power lift, "lifter prop", console rod holders, 115 4 stroke, and bimini top, your over 27K. I can't believe the Bahia comes with set/manual jack plate and no console rod holders. Geez... they must really be struggling to keep the price down. Anyway... I can get a 21' RFL with a 140 Suzuki power lift, "rod holders", and aluminum trailer, for the same price... and it's a 6 week wait compared to SS 2-3 month wait. There is no doubt Shallow Sport rules the roost around here. I would say Dargel is second, and the rest seem to be Shallow Sport copies. Another local dealer is switching from Dargels to Marshall Topwaters... which is a SS copy as well, but of course they don't cost as much as the real deal. I've noticed fewer and fewer posts about the RFL which leaves me wondering if they are losing their value in the used boat market.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

RFL are great boats, look great, and run skinny. For a true flat bottom, they don't ride bad either.

We have a Marshall Topwater, and haven't come up with a gripe about it yet. IMO, the Topwater is a great way to get a top notch boat for a "reasonable" price.


----------



## RAR (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah... I took a look at them and they seem really well built. Very nice... I would much rather have a Topwater than a Shallow Runner. Which is kind of funny... the only local dealer for Shallow Sport boats sells copies too!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

the majek is over priced but is a great boat. has a very good resale value. i believe the illusion will be the cats-a** for a well rounded boat for most conditions.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

SS and Dargel are made down there, that is why most people run them.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

You see a lot of Majek's in the Corpus Christi, AP, Rockport area. But then again, they are made in Corpus Christi. I know of a dealer in Richmond as well. I think they are great boats, but are a little pricey. Then again, most boats that I dream about are these days.

Sonny


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I have fished in a Majek for years. My buddy owned it and it was a great shallow boat, but would beat you to death in open water. He had two warranty claims on the hull and went round and round with them. Got it repaired and went to a Pathfinder


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't had any issues with my Majek RFL...and won't run another boat. I will be the first to agree about the ride...A Foot Cushion is a must! 

Old Whaler...what kind of hull probs did your friend have? 

Clint...great looking boat...didn't know it was a Marshall boat?

Late,
Cox


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

For the Money you cannot go wrong with a Surface Drive Go-Devil. I can run all day on 6 gallons of fuel, poles easy, and will run Skinny. I get run about 25 mph loaded with 3 guys and gear. The surface drives do not touch the bottom when running and will draft in 4 inches. Here is a picture of my boat floating on a flat. You can get and Idea of the depth.










New around 13K


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

LA Cox said:


> I haven't had any issues with my Majek RFL...and won't run another boat. I will be the first to agree about the ride...A Foot Cushion is a must!
> 
> Old Whaler...what kind of hull probs did your friend have?
> 
> ...


You'd have known if you woulda come down with one of the times you've been invited.....It's been so long since I've fished, i'll need lessons!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> You'd have known if you woulda come down with one of the times you've been invited.....It's been so long since I've fished, i'll need lessons!


Todd just sits around and puts gadgets on his boat.........LOL.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

JDF Turtle said:


> Todd just sits around and puts gadgets on his boat.........LOL.


yeah, but his boat is pretty sweet. When I am thinking of what could be done to ours, I say to my self, "What would Todd do...".


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya theres Majeks all over the place here. The new Illusion is taking the place of the RFL.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Ya'll are killing me!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Fishbonez (Mar 27, 2007)

If you put all boats into Tiers A,B and C,the Makek is one of only a few that would be in Tier A. The RFL is a special purpose flats boat and nothing beats the quality of construction. 

When you think about it, with all the capabilities of the Internet, you'd hear about a boat if it wasn't good quality kind of like the days when Shoalwater was being built out of Buda.

There a lot of good boats made here in Texas. If money is an issue, find you a used hull and put new power on it and hit the water.

Just don't rush a boat buying decision. Noone can tell you what boat to get as it depends on your fishing style. A bayou buggy is great for some but not everyone.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Andy's Marine in Mcallen has the best priced Majeks. Ronnies in CC has the Illusion with a 150 for 36900 and Andy's has it with a 200 etec for 32000. He has an extremely low overhead and passes it on to his customers. If you are looking for a Majek, its worth the wait for the money you will you will save.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

LA Cox said:


> Ya'll are killing me!!
> 
> Late,
> Cox


LOL, let's go fishing!


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldnt buy anything from andys marine
that guy is out of his mind
Call up sport marine in richmond if you are interested in a majek
andy's marine is also an etec dealer but i guess he only works on etecs that he sells because he wouldnt look at mine
I called up the guys at sport marine, they sent me the part i needed along with some extra stuff for the inconvenience
i put the part on in 5 min
If andy's gives you a good price it is usually on an new but older year hull and engine
watch that guy
same goes for dargel
if you are interested in a dargel call around for pricing up north
dont buy anything south of Corpus
i dont want to include Stanton's because i have heard some good things about them


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

yes it is dead, and anyone wanting to bury one can come to my house for the ceremony


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Trigger Man said:


> I wouldnt buy anything from andys marine
> that guy is out of his mind
> Call up sport marine in richmond if you are interested in a majek
> andy's marine is also an etec dealer but i guess he only works on etecs that he sells because he wouldnt look at mine
> ...


Statons, and I dont think they carry Dargel anymrore.

There are some good peeps down here, just shop around.


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

*majek rfl 21'*

Hey guy's to each their own everybody has their own favorite boat none are perfect none do it all you got to give up something to get something my 21' RFL is my third one started with texas skiff and then 18' RFL and now21' RFL and i love it the rides not that great in deep water i wiil agree but i didn't get it to run in deep water but i can sure run were ever i want fish a lot in the middle laguna madre and lower it does the job been in the Illusion it turns better and has a better ride but i still like the RFL better


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

I have an Illusion and a friend of mine I fish has a 21ft. RFL and let me tell you, I have been on shallowsport, ultra cat, all of Trans boats,all very nice, but when it comes to running skinny the RFL is second to none, other than an air boat. Like someone said earlier you have to give up somethings to get somethings. My boat is awesome i love it it rides better and turns alot better, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with a RFL, it is nothing but a fishing machine. If you are going to deal wit anyone on Majeks talk to the boys at Sport Marine in Richmond. About 2 1/2 years ago I went to them to get a price on a new 21 RFL on a trailer. They told me then that I could get the hull and a coastline trailer for 15,600 and they told me that when they leave Majek that they already have a Bob's jackplate on them. So, just to check prices I called Ronnie's Marine and thet told me 17,800 and that was without a jackplate. I acted like I had not talked to anyone and asked don't they come with a jackplate from Majek? He said no that would be another 850, when I told him that I had talked to one of his competitors and they told me that they came with one he started crawfishing and I told him whoever he was that he would never get business from me. If you are seriously looking for a boat take your time as someone mentioned before, there are many many greta boats built in Texas, I would recommend buying one of these boats whether new or used, they are built to last and they are easier to get repaired if something happens to them.


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

*Majek 16*

Early this year we decided that we were going to buy a 16 - 17' Flats Boat for the LLM.

We decided on the Majek 16' (Same as the 18' RFL, minus the 2 storage compartments in the stern).

There were a couple of reasons why we chose this boat.

1. Same cockpit space as the 18'.
2.  Same Beam as the 18', 90".
3. Majek Reputation and Runs Skinny
4. Price point (well under $20K) boat, motor and trailer, plus xtra's.

We traveled from Brownsville to Victoria, because the dealer in SPI was significantly higher in price and had the I don't really care that you are here attitude.

We have had our boat since the end of June and love it. It is powered with a 60 E-Tec (Probably should have had a 75) and is great on fuel and oil. Top Speed 33-34 GPS.

Not many Majek down here......don't know why???

We love the little Majek!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tower*

If it has a tower on it.... It is unpopular in my book!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

Anybody Been on both the Curlew & RFL? With regards to draft, holeshot, and running depth...wondering how they would compare?


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a New Dealer for Majek it is Anchor Marine in San Antionio. I have a buddy that just bought the the firt 20" Extreem out of the mold. He bought it from Anchor Marine he called every Majek dealer and they were the lest expensive. This is a dealer ship that is trying to let people know that they carry this line and are working great deals to do it. would not hurt to give them a call.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Its one of the best boats for running shallow flats and a true 4 wheel drive on water with a Yamaha twin rotating prop. If you get it stuck its gonna take an airboat to get you unstuck.


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

*Majek has my vote!*

We've run them all and put them through Hell and back tournament fishing. Shallowsport, Newwater, Ranger, Shoalwater, and Majek. They are all great boats, with their own special features and a wide range in prices. For us it's an easy choice. It all boils down to performance, customer service, and re-sale. Majek takes the cake hands down. Started in an 18' RFL, my partner has an Illusion, and we have a 21' RFL. I can't talk bad about the other brands, because they are all good boats, but when you compare price to performance, Majek is the clear winner.

Hey 'Bayskout', I also have a Newwater and really enjoy it. Cleanest boats made. I bought mine used so I avoided the High price up front. It runs just as shallow as a Majek, has a tone of storage, and drafts very shallow. My only complaint is that you need a big aggressive prop to have a good holeshot, then you lose top end and RPM. Sweet boats though. Tim Clancey at Newwater does a first rate job. My Newwater is for sale. Cleanest, cheapest priced Newwater on the market. Check out the classifieds. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229415

Kasey Mock

_Team_ Hookset Gear
_Team_ Power Tackle Rods
_Team_ AC Delco
_Team_ Castrol


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Two examples of who runs the RFL 21', any Redfish tournement and Texas Parks & Wildlife. 
Its a no holds barred shallow water fishing boat. Period.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*21RFL*

I majeks every where i look. I ran a majek for years and when the hull finally gave out, (i knocked a hole in it on something while driving in the dark) from all of my abuse, I went and bought a brand new 21rfl. I will say, it is without a doubt the shallowest running boat without a airplane propellor on the back. It is prolly the best built boat out there. I fish almost every day and it is a very nice fishing boat. It is not the smoothest running boat in deep water, but i can tell you it is the smoothest riding boat on the water, when the wind is up and I'm cruising in 6" of water.

As to draft and running depth, I will not tell you how shallow it will run, (do a search and you will see). As for draft at rest, with 2 people on the bow drifting on the flats, It takes 7.5-8 inches depending on the bottom structure (sand or grass pockets).

good luck

chuck


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

like the above post mentioned...majek is unmatched in strength and quality. everyone has copied the rfl hull, its not a complex design, the problem was they could not keep it together, only majek could. you are not going to get,"true skinny", fast and smooth all in one boat....they dont build the **** thing to run fast and smooth, its built to be a shallow, stable fishing platform. also, they have set the trend....they came out with the extreme, now everyone has their version

as for ronnies in corpus...unless you want to be spoken to like you are an idiot and marked up way too much, dont even go there. sport marine is as fair as you can get. i understand dealers have to make money, but the same boat for 4k less? john or bob at sport are great.....i live in riviera and it was worth going all the way to richmond....for parts and service, i go to gulf coast....marty is the absolute best and judy is the best parts person on the planet


----------

